# Brand new Sage Bambino spilling milk.



## damon1989 (Aug 24, 2020)

hello, just purchased a brand new sage bambino plus. When using the auto milk feature my milk is spilling over the top of the jug. I have the milk between the minimum and maximum settings, its fully over the sensor which is always dry. Does anyone have any ideas before I box it back up and return it? I'm assuming the sensor is probably faulty and overheating the milk?

Many thanks, Damon.


----------



## facboy (Dec 13, 2019)

mine did that once but tbh i'm not entirely sure whether i had it entirely over the sensor that time. you can tell it's overheated the milk because it will have that 'boiled milk' smell and taste, is that what is happening?


----------

